
How BugHerd came back from the brink - merricksb
https://www.smartcompany.com.au/startupsmart/profiles/bugherd-startup-back-from-brink/
======
1123581321
Loved reading this. I’ve been a happy user of BugHerd for six years now across
two companies.

But it’s true that waiting for a couple of QoL features have been painful.
_Please_ let someone see all their assigned bugs across all their projects at
once. :) I had hacked this together with the XML API at one point (as JSON was
horribly rate limited) and then paid TacoApp to write the same integration,
but it’s not functioning anymore.

~~~
toast76
Thanks for sticking around :) I know it's frustrating to see so little action
over such a long period of time. We're slowly rolling out a bunch of stuff
which we really should've added years ago... We have some other wish list
items we're working on at the moment, but a "user dashboard" is on our roadmap
I promise! :)

~~~
pbreit
What is the current "sweet spot" of the product? The perfect customer, if you
will.

~~~
toast76
Digital Agencies get the most value (because they tend to have more projects
on the go), but any web team wanting feedback from stakeholders will enjoy it.

------
mattkevan
Love Bugherd. Been a happy user for ages - first used it at an agency years
ago where it saved us _so much_ time and effort in QA.

Since then I’ve introduced it everywhere I’ve worked as there’s nothing else
like it.

It’s great to hear the company is in good shape again and I wish the best for
everyone involved.

(Our agency head had to send round a number of all-hands emails warning NOT to
mispronounce the name, especially in front of clients)

------
Hitton
I don't understand business much but it looks it was really nice of them to
return the money to investors. They could just let the investors bear the
brunt of their bad investment without giving a damn.

~~~
brazzy
> They could just let the investors bear the brunt of their bad investment
> without giving a damn.

Not if they wanted to continue running the company.

------
atroche
Huh, I actually thought they were dead. Glad to hear they're still going.

~~~
toast76
(founder here) Definitely not dead! Far from it! Profitable and still growing.

September was our largest single month growth since April 2014 and we'll
easily beat that this month. Lots has changed with the app in the last 12
months and lots happening as we speak. If you haven't looked for a while, drop
in and take a look!

~~~
atroche
Awesome! Will do, next time I'm working on something customer-facing.

------
lifeisstillgood
>>> Two years of development had been done that hadn’t made it to market

That seems fairly hard to do ... it sounds more like abandoning one product to
pivot to another that never made it?

~~~
toast76
It was a pivot that failed.

Even though we were growing quickly, the data showed that we'd landed on a
local maxima with the original product. Our churn rate was around 3%/mth and
the vast majority of churn was "because we don't have a project in QA". We
felt we could address that with a different offering (you'd call it a pivot).
That pivot failed to deliver a product that resonated the way the original
did.

Fortunately, we hadn't shut down the original product (which was still
growing), and so the mistake was not fatal.

------
jessaustin
That name seems easy to mispronounce.

~~~
LeonM
I'm not a native English speaker, can you explain?

I mean, I can see how it would be a problem if you were to mispronounce the
'g' as a 't', but a g and t differ enough that I can't imagine that happening.

Or is there another mispronunciation that I'm missing here?

~~~
1123581321
If you don’t enunciate the h it sounds like “buggered,” which has a few
potential meanings.
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Buggered](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Buggered)

~~~
evolve2k
In Australia buggered colloquially just means “broken and tired”.

The toaster is buggered (broken). We’ve had meetings all day and I’m buggered
(tired)

